# brand new Richard Sachs Signature road bike



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

So this just arrived:










Have only done a ~5 mile shakedown ride on it, looking forward to doing a decent long ride over the weekend. But so far I'm thrilled!



[edit: updated w/ new picture link because PhotoBucket sucks.]


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good, interesting color.

not red, white, black...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> looks good, interesting color.
> 
> not red, white, black...


kinda looks like all three mixed together, actually...


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Take a picture in natural light.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

acckids said:


> Take a picture in natural light.


LOL! Yeah, everything in that hallway winds up looking like death warmed over.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Picture in natural light, as per request:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Much better. I never knew what the big deal was about Sachs but then I saw one in person at the Indy handbuilt show. The proportions were right. The detail was great. It was my favorite of the entire show even though there was a lot of great builders.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Curious. How long was your wait?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

stanseven said:


> Curious. How long was your wait?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/way-yay-ting-harrrrrrrr-dest-part-115520.html


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Sachs was only off 2.5 years on the estimated time of delivery. Talk about patience. Maybe I should put down a deposit for my kids so they can enjoy it for a lifetime. 

Like fine wine. Enjoy.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

The color looks similar to mine "Rose Gold". Only 41 years apart, enjoy your new Sachs!


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your Sachs, though I do not think your "sunlight" photo does it justice. In any event, the ride is the reward.

Orbeamike: Love your classic. Was it repainted?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

rgordin said:


> I do not think your "sunlight" photo does it justice.


I'm starting to think my iPhone camera doesn't do _anything_ justice!

Here's a couple more, just in case I'm wrong about that:


----------

